
Dropbox Passwords - madspindel
https://www.dropbox.com/features/security/passwords
======
AnonHP
> Who can get Dropbox Passwords?

> Passwords is currently available to Dropbox Plus and Dropbox Professional
> users.

Dropbox could’ve done better by offering this to the users on the free tier
too. Segment the features but let everyone have access to a password manager
with auto fill options to gain a larger user base and market share in password
management.

